# cracking decals



## klhgate (Jun 3, 2008)

I ordered some full front 4 color plastisol decals for t-shirts. They heat pressed wonderfully. 

Just got a call from my customer telling me they are cracking! What would cause this? 

After heat pressing they looked great-is it something I did or the decal processing?

Kay


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Unless the customer is dry cleaning them, they probably didn't cure completely or they were very old. Get them back, try pressing them again and always give them a stretch test before handing over to the customer. Check your heat platen for cold spots.


----------



## klhgate (Jun 3, 2008)

I know this guys don't use dry cleaning for t-shirts. Probably lucky if they wash them (mechanics). By curing, do you mean when Semo created the decals for me?

How do I check the press like you mentioned?

I have 50 shirts to do from transfer express-not plastisol. Any points when heat pressing so I don't have problems with them also? If I stretch the shirt after pressing and the decal cracks-is that a decal mfg problem?
Kay


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

With plastisols, you should grab a part of the design with your thumbs and forefingers and stretch the print widthwise on the shirt. If it cracks, it isn't cured. If you can't get a cure, contact Semo and see what they say.


----------



## klhgate (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for responding. When you say "curing" is that part of the process when creating the decals at Semo?
Kay


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes curing is a process they go through when making those Plastisol prints for you. 

Try picking up an infrared temp gauge and check your press for temp settings.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

klhgate said:


> Thanks for responding. When you say "curing" is that part of the process when creating the decals at Semo?
> Kay


Plastisol is basically a plastic ink. When it is directly printed onto textiles, the textiles are run through a drying machine which heats the ink to 320-350 degrees for several seconds permanently bonding the ink to the shirt and drying (curing) the ink at the same time.

When a transfer is printed, the ink is run through a dryer until it is dry to the touch but not fully cured. When you press the transfer, the heat press finishes the curing process and permanently bond the ink to the shirt. If the heat press doesn't get hot enough, or if the heat platen has cold spots, or the shirt isn't in the press long enough, or the transfers are very old, or the transfers are over-cured by the printer; then they won't fully cure and bond permanently to the shirt. Inexpensive heat presses can have cold spots on the upper platen or the temperature gauge sometimes reads incorrectly so that you get uncured prints.

You can test the cure by grabbing the finished print between your thumbs and forefingers and pulling widthwise across the shirt. The ink and shirt should stretch together without cracking. You should test several spots. If the ink cracks, it didn't reach high enough temperature, etc.


----------



## semoimprints1980 (Sep 10, 2008)

I haven't had a customer named Kay that I remember but please Kay give me a call! We always print a sample print in house before shipping to ensure you are getting a good quality transfer. Please call me about this. It sounds like you may not have pressed the transfers properly. We test all of our products to ensure they are great quality before putting them up on the market. Please contact us you and your customers happiness is the most important thing for us.


----------

